# this is what $45 of flashy lights does



## JoeyM (Feb 5, 2009)

was plowing just my driveway in my quiet neighborhood. i was so involved in my plowing, i didnt even notice the giant state plow truck coming up my road or my neighbor drive up to me when i was out of my driveway and turning around.

i figured i may as well make myself more visible. so i went to the local auto store and installed some cheap strobes and got a magnetic light for the top. total price $40.






i need to go back and put the rear strobe LED in the reverse light. i stuck it in the red part and it's not very bright. but otherwise i was happy with the cheap little kit.

during install:


----------



## kingf350 (Dec 16, 2010)

nice set up for the price. I wish i had my bigg truck back but had to get rid of it.... how many lights did u install


----------



## JoeyM (Feb 5, 2009)

it was just one LED light in each housing, so 4 total. it was a cheap little kit. don't know how long it will last, but figured it was worth a shot for $25.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

looks good. never can have enuff lighting


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah any lighting is better than no lighting. Just be warned that it will get kind of addicting. I've been able to hold out from strobes for awhile, but finally upgraded my single strobe light on the roof to something with a little more punch.


----------



## JoeyM (Feb 5, 2009)

csx5197;1226651 said:


> Yeah any lighting is better than no lighting. Just be warned that it will get kind of addicting. I've been able to hold out from strobes for awhile, but finally upgraded my single strobe light on the roof to something with a little more punch.


ha, no kidding. i didnt research lights before i bought that stuff, but i have since.

now i want more! mini light bars, strobes, etc...i love it.


----------



## BayStateGlenn (Dec 13, 2007)

hard to tell if they'd be noticable when the headlights are on.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

Take it easy on the lights. Its real easy to get carried away with them. Your local Vol FD is a great example of this. 

A single top mount flashy is all you really need. If you are driving so crazy and taking giant risks in the process of plowing a lot, you need to adjust your driving...not add more lights.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks good!
I went with the Recon kit with my 06





the headlights will be off if the plow/lights are mounted....


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

I added a Whelen Rotabeam last week just so that if anyone is coming up the driveway and I'm plowing down they will see me well in advance...same is true for street level - I just want people to see me and know I'm plowing. One light for me is more than enough and the thing can be seen from like 2 miles away it's so bright (and obnoxious  )


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

i think i have that same annoyingly loud rotating $16 magnetic light. can't stand the thing. :realmad:

i just installed 4 out of my 8 pack of LED strobes the other day and love that they are quiet. currently have 2 under the mirrors and two in the reverse lights and they are plenty bright day or night. the ones under the mirrors are alittle harder to see durring the day but thats not a big deal to me. 

the other 4 is the question... thinking of doing 2 in the head lights, but not sure where to stick the other two. i may gut that spinner light and stick them in there instead


----------



## JoeyM (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah, these cheap $25 led's strobe lights aren't real strobes and arent so bright. they're more just toys. but it's ok with me, i'm only plowing my driveway.

the amber rotator of the roof is much more useful. i hear they break pretty quickly though.

i definitely am not going to go crazy with the lights. but i think i'll eventually get one of those mini light bars. i like this one:


----------



## kingf350 (Dec 16, 2010)

i use a amber light for now but i do want to get strobes. I need to get a plow cheap anyone know where i can cheap?


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

Xkglow.com for strobes


----------

